
Changing Redis master-slave replication terms with something else - itamarhaber
https://github.com/antirez/redis/issues/5335
======
dj43nq
Every master has a slave, otherwise they aren’t a master. Unix tools have
concept of killing a process including child processes. Gendered connectors
are also sexist.

This insanity has no end.

~~~
dj43nq
Which part of what I wrote was incorrect?

------
jmcguckin
How about 'top' and 'bottom'?

~~~
itamarhaber
My standing suggestion is Dominatrix and Gimp - should be PC enough for
everyone

~~~
Valmar
LOL! This is excellent! XD

